# Sonnerie Whatsapp iPhone active avec l'option "ne pas déranger"



## EricM (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Lorsque l'option "Ne pas déranger" est active sur mon iPhone Xs (iOs 13.2.3), normalement cela rend les appels silencieux.
Hors, les appels reçus ne sont pas silencieux les sonneries sont actives avec Whatsapp.
Options sur silence activée sur "Toujours".
Par contre, les notifications sont silencieuses.
Est-ce une particularité de Whatsapp ?
Merci

Eric


----------



## EricM (6 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

La version d'iOs est à jour, 13.3.1 

Le problème est entier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mars 2020)

Je n’ai rien vu dans les options de Whatsapp pour les sonneries d’appel. Je pencherais pour un truc lié à cette application. As-tu essayé en mode « ne pas déranger » ou avec le son à 0 sur l’iPhone ?


----------



## EricM (6 Mars 2020)

Avec Whatsapp: Tests effectués en mode "ne pas déranger" avec option "Silence" sur toujours, le téléphone sonne. En Mode "Silencieux" le téléphone ne sonne pas. Avec le son à 0 le téléphone sonne faiblement.

Avec un appel téléphonique classique:  Mode "ne pas déranger", le téléphone ne sonne pas. En Mode "Silencieux" le téléphone ne sonne pas. Avec le son à 0 le téléphone sonne faiblement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mars 2020)

Donc le fautif est bien Whatsapp...


----------



## EricM (6 Mars 2020)

C'est mon avis 
Mais la question, pourquoi Whatsapp ? et accessoirement pourquoi moi


----------

